# Deciding between CAAD10 4 and 3



## sapo916 (May 23, 2011)

So I've been looking at these two road bikes and I can't really decide. I'm new to road bikes but decently similar and tested a whole bunch and like the CAAD10 a lot so I'm pretty much stuck on that.

I was thinking maybe do the CAAD10 4 and upgrade the wheels or keep the CAAD10 3 as it is for now. The Ultegra does feel great on first impression but I'm not really sure. I'm a young newcomer so I can probably make due on either one shifting wise as I'm willing to learn and adapt.

Can someone give me some advice on the overall setup? I'm not concerned about the Ultegra vs Rival difference as much as the overall setup.

I would like to join a club and hopefully do some racing. I'd like the bike to run well for 3 to 5 years.

Click the Specs link is by the bottom area to view the setup
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/road/elite-road/2011-caad10/2011-caad-10-3-ultegra
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/road/elite-road/2011-caad10/2011-caad-10-4-rival

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

For CAAD's usually the upgrade in component spec is very worthwhile to make you second guess your possible immediate purchase and hold out a bit longer for the higher spec. Price gap seems wider compared to the 9's from what I remember, though.

In this case, it's hard to justify the extra coin for the 10-3 as you say the Shimano vs. SRAM thing just doesn't apply for you. And IF you were Shimano-inclined, the 10-5 is better value than the 10-3 imo for your needs. I'd go 10-4 with some better wheels. Shimano RS-80's are popular and would fit the price difference between the 10-4 and 10-3.


----------



## sapo916 (May 23, 2011)

Would you mind explaining why you don't feel the Ultegra would be worth it to me? I can afford it and I perform well in other competitive athletic stuff so I'd hate to outgrow the 105. I just don't want my bike to become my limitation anytime soon. The rival does seem like a good idea but I'll admit I liked the feel of the shimano better. I guess I'll try them both again.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

sapo916 said:


> Would you mind explaining why you don't feel the Ultegra would be worth it to me? I can afford it and I perform well in other competitive athletic stuff so I'd hate to outgrow the 105. I just don't want my bike to become my limitation anytime soon. The rival does seem like a good idea but I'll admit I liked the feel of the shimano better. I guess I'll try them both again.


Sorry to be difficult, but really:

Tell me what could make Ultegra worth it? Some grams? And exactly how does one "outgrow" 105 in any regard? I mean where's the "limitation" you speak of exactly? 

If it's your desire to have the bigger name, nothing held against you. Most riders including myself are like that. You've got the money so ultimately your choice.


----------



## sapo916 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, I realize I'm probably nitpicking but what is the reason anyone buys higher end gruppos?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

sapo916 said:


> Yeah, I realize I'm probably nitpicking but what is the reason anyone buys higher end gruppos?


When seconds in a race matter, aesthetics, image, and/or funds (either they're paid to or just can buy it). Some things have a better finish and feel (namely brakes off the top of my head from recent experience), and are sometimes more durable, but there's a point where many casual riders consider the need for improvement to be unnecessary. Big differences between the bikes you posted is the drivetrain spec. At 105/Rival, there's that line where everything surely works. Better shifting from there really doesn't serve you significantly.

Even for racing purposes, not everyone under Shimano opts for Di2 over 7900 for one reason or another. As a non-pro, you might just find yourself in a crash (by anyone's fault), and you probably wouldn't like to find yourself replacing some fancy stuff.

So back to your situation, I make my recommendation based off practical value. You technically do get better stuff, but it's stuff you don't really need or will necessarily extract the difference with - especially in the face of possibly getting better quality wheels instead. Usually the difference is much more significant there, even if it's just for reliability.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

They may say it comes with an Ultegra "group set" but it's doesn't. It doesn't have a Ultegra brakes or crankset.

I think the Ultegra cranks are really great and would pay extra for them. That's not the case here so I wouldn't view this as an 'upgrade' really. Shifters and brake levers all work the same pretty much.

The other one has Force cranks (a step up from Rival). You could argue the rival bike is an upgrade speaking purely group set wise. Though I'm not familiar with that FSA crank so perhaps not.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah, Cannondale is notorious for mixing components.

I had Rival and it's really great, but some really struggle to get used to it. I have to admit that I was often shifting up when I wanted down. It's confusing and In the year I owned that bike, I was still missing shifts. The system uses a floating lever that does all the shifting. It's cool because you can shift while in the drops.

Ultegra is incredible, I have 105 and want nothing more. In the end, try out the Rival. You may love or hate it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The topic's been pretty well covered, but FWIW IME 105 and Ultegra are so close in durability/ performance that any differences just come down to weight (minimal difference) forged versus stamped chainrings and slightly better finish on Ultegra.

If you prefer Shimano's shifting, I agree with Ventruck that the 10-5 is the better value, and the savings can go where the extra money almost always makes a discernable difference - a better wheelset.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> The topic's been pretty well covered, but FWIW IME 105 and Ultegra are so close in durability/ performance that any differences just come down to weight (minimal difference) forged versus stamped chainrings and slightly better finish on Ultegra.
> 
> If you prefer Shimano's shifting, I agree with Ventruck that the 10-5 is the better value, and the savings can go where the extra money almost always makes a discernable difference - a better wheelset.


+1. I look at Ultegra as "105 SL". that's how close 105 and Ultegra really are. Ultegra has always had that extra bling and the crankset is forged, but other than that, it's the same thing. I would also get the 10-5 and get a really good, lightweight, durable wheelset that you will enjoy with the money you save.


----------



## sapo916 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks all for the input, I realize this is a newbie question that's why I posted in this section .

I'm pretty set on going with the Rival setup, other than the front shifter being extremely loud I think it's a nice feeling setup. Hopefully it quiets down after some break in.

Now I just need to find a wheelset that fits me. The Neuvation R28X Aero seem real nice even if I shouldn't expect them to last past 10k miles. It's 1 day shipping for me since I'm in California so I'd get them fast.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Don't expect Rival to quiet down. SRAM is notorious for being louder than Shimano. It's a good group and shifting easily done in the drops. Also, those Neuvations are a good wheelset. Inexpensive but good nonetheless. I have a pair of M28 Aero3 (2009 models) and I am pushing 15,000 miles without any issues. Earlier models were questionable but late models are good. A buddy of mine has the R28 SL4wheels and he loves them too. They are inexpensive (due to Neuvation's very low overhead costs but they are reliable. BTW, if you ever have an issue for some reason, Neuvation's customer service is second to none.


----------



## SpinFast (Jul 22, 2013)

sapo916 said:


> Thanks all for the input, I realize this is a newbie question that's why I posted in this section .
> 
> I'm pretty set on going with the Rival setup, other than the front shifter being extremely loud I think it's a nice feeling setup. Hopefully it quiets down after some break in.
> 
> Now I just need to find a wheelset that fits me. The Neuvation R28X Aero seem real nice even if I shouldn't expect them to last past 10k miles. It's 1 day shipping for me since I'm in California so I'd get them fast.


Would like to get an update from the originator of this post or anyone with input. First bike purchase and Im trying to decide between caad10 3 or 4. I prefer rival, but can get the ultegra for $200 more with upgraded crank, wheels, & seat post I believe


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

SpinFast said:


> Would like to get an update from the originator of this post or anyone with input. First bike purchase and Im trying to decide between caad10 3 or 4. I prefer rival, but can get the ultegra for $200 more with upgraded crank, wheels, & seat post I believe


Can't help with the OP, but I just saw the CAAD 10 Ultegra Black is on sale at REI for like $2900. Seems like a good deal, wish I was in the position to buy it for myself.


----------

